
Gates Foundation will commit 'total attention' to coronavirus pandemic - 80mph
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/494733-gates-foundation-will-commit-full-attention-to-coronavirus-pandemic
======
socalnate1
This is great news, I'm glad the Mr. Gates has decided to orient his
foundation and efforts towards this. If we as a society don't get our arms
around this pandemic, the other things Mr. Gates cares won't be solved either.

------
pdubs1
Has anyone noticed how

dissent in this thread has been flagged and quashed

we must ask ourselves why

what are they trying to hide

~~~
wbronitsky
You’re shadowbanned, just FYI

Edit: you’re not understanding me. People on HN cannot see your posts unless
someone vouches for them. I vouched for 2, but I can now see that was a
mistake and you are shadowbanned for a reason, and that is because you are
acting like a jerk.

~~~
pdubs1
>" you are acting like a jerk."

you are acting like an intellectual weakling who resorts to ad hominems.

constructive criticism = jerk, only in the mind of a a person behaving as a
sensitive weakling.

~~~
wbronitsky
Just so we can all see what is going on here, I’ve vouched for you one last
time.

I believe the way shadowbanning works here is that your account is in a state
where most people cannot see or reply to your comments. If someone chooses to
see [dead] comments, which is a bit on their profile, they can “vouch” for
such comments. They then seem to be reply-able and visible to all.

I was trying to explain something about your account state to you that you
could not see yourself, as I saw some merit in your posts. I was mistaken in
doing that and this is the last time I’ll interact with you.

A thought: if after 9 hours you are still bothered by something someone you
will never, ever meet or know, has said in a comment on the internet, a change
of perspective could be helpful. Have a good day, pdubs1

------
sunstone
It's not on the Gates' Foundation radar but how about a very high quality,
matching set of mask and glasses/goggles? Costing about $30.

The mask is reusable and the glasses fit very close to the skin around the
eyes...perhaps even with a neoprene apron that seals against the face and the
mask. It would also stop your hands from easily and unconsciously touching
your eyes, nose and mouth.

The idea here is that, in public, it protects the wearer against others and
protects others from the wearer. If widely adopted this gear would vastly
reduce the cost of the "test and track" effort and everyone would just feel
safer in public.

This virus is unlikely to be going away any time soon. Some say it will be
with us for a "very long time" because even a vaccine is likely to be
effective only over the short term and therefore the "herd immunity" will
never really take place. We need to get serious about the long term strategy.
This could be a one cheap, quick and effective tactic for reopening.

~~~
Stierlitz
Interesting ..

> It's not on the Gates' Foundation radar but how about a very high quality,
> matching set of mask and glasses/goggles? Costing about $30.

> The mask is reusable and the glasses fit very close to the skin around the
> eyes...perhaps even with a neoprene apron that seals against the face and
> the mask. It would also stop your hands from easily and unconsciously
> touching your eyes, nose and mouth.

> The idea here is that, in public, it protects the wearer against others and
> protects others from the wearer. If widely adopted this gear would vastly
> reduce the cost of the "test and track" effort and everyone would just feel
> safer in public.

> This virus is unlikely to be going away any time soon. Some say it will be
> with us for a "very long time" because even a vaccine is likely to be
> effective only over the short term and therefore the "herd immunity" will
> never really take place. We need to get serious about the long term
> strategy. This could be a one cheap, quick and effective tactic for
> reopening.

~~~
sunstone
For the record, I see that Hong Kong is taking this approach, at least with
the reusable masks, one for every citizen.

